# Make Glow Sticks - The Science



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, I don't seem to have any sodium acetate handy


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I have some in the pantry next to my baking soda - would like to borrow a cup or two Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, SS, you're a peach

I wish the guy in the video had been one of my chemistry teachers. That's the kind of hands-on demonstration that gets people interested in science.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is really neat. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I knew I should have keep my old chemistry set, darn.

Thanks for the post haunti, it was fun anyway.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey- Cant Stoney get us all this stuff?? CHEAP?


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Love the video, I always love to learn! Thanks for sharing!
:jol:


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Too cool. Thanks.


----------

